
Elon Musk suggests he's only months from 'merging' the human brain with AI - benryon
https://www.beckershospitalreview.com/artificial-intelligence/elon-musk-suggests-he-s-only-months-from-merging-the-human-brain-with-ai.html
======
wiz21c
When I hear Musk talking about that, I have the impression that it presents
what we have _now_ (cloud life, connected life, access to information) as a
sort of personal extension. And from that he seems to present the "neural
lace" as the ultimate interface to connect to that. However, at the same time,
he's mixing this with AI stuff and I'm skeptical. AI has not proven much so
far (compared to what Musk seems to imply) : it's quite able to solve very
specific problems. One could buy "AI modules" to become very smart at, say,
StarCraft but that would be in one direction : neural lace gives you
information about what to do during the game. It's not exactly like
interacting directly with your brain, say, to inject kung fu like Neo in
Matrix.

Now, how much of this is based on real stuff, how much is NeuraLink a kind of
thought experiment, a super speculative attempt ?

~~~
djbelieny
You had me at "Kung-fu like Neo" ;)

